# Cracking/Popping Noises In Stomach



## Emma1989 (Apr 12, 2013)

What's these cracking and popping sounds I keep hearing in my stomach? Is it just gas bubbles? Are the intestines moving waste through?

Its fairly loud as well, only way I can describe the sound like bubble wrap when you pop the air bubbles.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

You are hearing exactly that - popping bubbles! Peristalsis is the name for the muscular movement in the intestines, pushing food through the intestines and as this happens, bubbles will be popped!


----------



## Emma1989 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it usually louder during a D flare up? When I'm fine, never hear it


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Had bad D this morning after drinking last night. Definitely had these noises. I find for me, i never hear them unless it's a pretty bad case of it. So yes, it might be sort of a heads up of whats to come.


----------

